# První čas tu byl k nepřestání, byl mu k nepřespání i po iks rohypnolech.



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, čtu právě knihu Anděl od Jáchyma Topola a nerozumím té větě:

První čas tu byl k nepřestání, byl mu k nepřespání i po iks rohypnolech.

Může mi to někdo vysvětlit?
Diky moc,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ahoj, čtu právě knihu Anděl od Jáchyma Topola a nerozumím té větě:
> 
> První čas tu byl k nepřestání, byl mu k nepřespání i po iks rohypnolech.
> 
> Může mi to někdo vysvětlit?
> Diky moc,
> Laura


 Ahoj!  Long time no see!

Nerozumím přesně, co znamená "první čas", ale to asi nebude Tvůj problém.

Něco je k nepřestání (_ne moc běžné_) - je to k nevydržení (_takto to říkáme často_), nedá se to vydržet, je to nesnesitelné.
Byl mu k nepřespání - slovní hříčka. Nemohl tu nesnesitelnou dobu ani prospat. Nepodařilo se mu usnout, přestože si vzal několik (iks - neurčité větší množství) rohypnolů (poměrně silné léky na spaní).

Slovo "nepřespání" neexistuje, takže si taky můžeš něco vymyslet (překládáš nebo jenom čteš? ), třeba insopportabile --> insoporiferabile. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, long time... byla jsem na dovolenou a ztravila jsem trošku času se dcerkami.
Zatím to jenom čtu ale doufám že to budu překladát, takže už to čtu v dohledu překladání.
První čas: nemohlo to být jako na začátku?
k nepřespání: dobře. Kvůli překladaním budu si muset něco vymyslet.
Děkuju moc a určitě budu tady častější.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> První čas: nemohlo to být jako na začátku?


Pravděpodobně ano, ale nemám tu knihu po ruce, tak jsem si nebyla jistá. 

Jana


----------

